# Best tool for carving expandable foam



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

What have you found as the best tool for carving expandable foam? I'm about to utilize some black Touch 'n Foam and I wanted to be prepared. Has anyone used a Dremel? If so, what tool tip did you like?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

Dremels make one hell of a mess, plus I worry that the dust may be harmful. In the end they really don't remove as much material as you would expect either. The best thing that I have found is to go to the dollar store and buy some cheap steak knifes.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Fingers, a steak knife, and a night without any other plans.


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

GRIMM said:


> Fingers, a steak knife, and a night without any other plans.


 LOL. Thank you both. I will clear my calendar.


----------



## Followgravity (Dec 31, 2012)

Got to agree a steak knife works really well, I think the key is something serrated


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

GRIMM said:


> Fingers, a steak knife, and a night without any other plans.


Same here, a steak knife works amazingly well!


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

I used a pen knife. Worked well.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> Fingers, a steak knife, and a night without any other plans.


After a long night, do your fingers and knife transform into the Force and a lightsaber...?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I use a bread knife for larger trimming and as others said a steak knife for smaller stuff.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

I've found that the this razor blade scraper, or This , or an x-acto knife are wonderful tools for foam carving.
I'm about to post a build log of a huge buttress root that I've made with foam. 
Another super useful tool that every frogger needs to make is a hot knife. Easily done with guitar wire and a power supply. 
Hope this helps.
Jake


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

So I don't have to resort to You Tube, where I ALWAYS get sidetracked for hours...can you explain the "hot knife" DIY??? It is a good tool for stryo, and I've done some interesting carving for a viv with it, but they really can be fragile.


----------



## jakemestre (Nov 3, 2009)

Judy S said:


> So I don't have to resort to You Tube, where I ALWAYS get sidetracked for hours...can you explain the "hot knife" DIY??? It is a good tool for stryo, and I've done some interesting carving for a viv with it, but they really can be fragile.


Youtube is a great resource for hotknife and hotwire DIY projects. I built mine in a matter of 30 minutes with some guitar string, 1" PVC, speaker wire, and a power supply. If you want something a little more robust, and professionally built This would be a pretty cool option.


----------

